# My collection



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

*Wax's what do you think?*


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

My one pot of AG HD looks pretty lonely right now!!

Lol looking good mate, I know where I'm coming if I need some advice on some more


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

RichyMa said:


> My one pot of AG HD looks pretty lonely right now!!
> 
> Lol looking good mate, I know where I'm coming if I need some advice on some more


No probs left a few out :lol:


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

Holy smokes! Nice collection :thumb:


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

suspal said:


> No probs left a few out :lol:


Looks like I've got a lot to learn from this forum... I haven't heard of half of those brands lol


----------



## forest-sion (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

in time buddy can get expensive :wall:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

you a have a few :devil:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

lovely collection bud. I need to take a pic of mine but dont think i have that many.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Honestly???
Stupid.
Why woud you need that many waxes???????
Polishes or compounds i can understand one or two waxes one for darks one for lights but that many sorry to me says label hunter and brand chasing
Sorry you asked dont wish to be rude just my opinion after 20+ years at it


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

If i kept every wax i've had/tried i would imagine my collection would look like that, but for me if its not getting used it gets sold on, pointless keeping stuff just for the sake of it tbh
Still its an impressive stash though:thumb:


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Great collection! One day I'll post my waxes too


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Some people collect fine wines etc i like collecting wax's no offence taken allen :thumb:


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice collection mate. That's a lot of wax.


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent collection!

I agree on what you say about fine wines/waxes, your like a fine wax connoisseur 

All I want to know is do you have a favorite, and What are you eyeing up as your next wax?

Adam


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you, Raceglaze Black next on the list out of my current collection i have to say dodo juice rainforest rub :thumb:


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

which one would you keep


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I thought I had too many at 5 lol


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

james vti-s said:


> which one would you keep


Good question if push came to shove :-
1: rainforest rub
2:distinction
3:glassur


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

wolfgang fuzion cant see it


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Phew!! Quite a collection.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice few quid spent acquiring that collection


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> wolfgang fuzion cant see it


I know will get it been meaning to


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Vintage is something i'm hopeing to get by the end of the year


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

Very nice collection you have there . . . but no vics concours shame on you


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Out of interested how many are used and how many are yet to be used?

Great collection though. :argie:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Can say honestly only one or two mainly special editions


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

suspal said:


> Thank you, Raceglaze Black next on the list out of my current collection i have to say dodo juice rainforest rub :thumb:


Ah good, I have recently ordered some Rainforest rub, and im looking forward to giving it a go!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

ADW111S said:


> Ah good, I have recently ordered some Rainforest rub, and im looking forward to giving it a go!


You'l love the watermelon smell nice wax :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Jesus - have a wax!

That's one hell of a collection. However, I see no AF waxes. Therefore, your collection is incomplete and thus disgusts me


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

show off


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

chrisgreen said:


> Jesus - have a wax!
> 
> That's one hell of a collection. However, I see no AF waxes. Therefore, your collection is incomplete and thus disgusts me


Top right hand corner chris spirit


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

AllenF said:


> Honestly???
> Stupid.
> Why woud you need that many waxes???????
> Polishes or compounds i can understand one or two waxes one for darks one for lights but that many sorry to me says label hunter and brand chasing
> Sorry you asked dont wish to be rude just my opinion after 20+ years at it


How many of these waxes did he make you buy ?:wall:
just 2 needed really what about single stage and clearcoat? same wax just because its a dark colour :doublesho

great collection mate btw


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Honestly???
> Stupid.
> Why woud you need that many waxes???????
> Polishes or compounds i can understand one or two waxes one for darks one for lights but that many sorry to me says label hunter and brand chasing
> Sorry you asked dont wish to be rude just my opinion after 20+ years at it


Because he can and he wants to how many shoes, jeans and so on you can only wear one set as a time? Why do people have 2 cars, women have 20+ pairs of shoes its a personal thing!

Stupid NO!!


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

kempe said:


> Because he can and he wants to how many shoes, jeans and so on you can only wear one set as a time? Why do people have 2 cars, women have 20+ pairs of shoes its a personal thing!
> 
> Stupid NO!!


Couldn't agree more, not sure why people think this is stupid? I've got about 20 playstation games, do I play them all? No.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

kempe said:


> Because he can and he wants to how many shoes, jeans and so on you can only wear one set as a time? Why do people have 2 cars, women have 20+ pairs of shoes its a personal thing!
> 
> Stupid NO!!


thats right thats why i only got 1 pair underpants, you cant were 2 :thumb:


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Bloody hell!!









That's all I can say


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Impressive, but that's enough wax to last longer than a lifetime. You'll be passing them down to your grandchildren.....some of them still unopened!

Having said that, it's your choice and if you get enjoyment from it then there are worse indulgences to have, so do what makes you happy.

You are a wax god!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

yes some are unopened that's because they are replacements for one's used up or nearly finished :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning stuff


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

show off haha. not jealous at all.....


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

suspal said:


> Top right hand corner chris spirit


I happily stand corrected. You collection is indeed complete and therefore rocks!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Bevvo said:


> Impressive, *but that's enough wax to last longer than a lifetime. *You'll be passing them down to your grandchildren.....some of them still unopened!
> 
> Having said that, it's your choice and if you get enjoyment from it then there are worse indulgences to have, so do what makes you happy.
> 
> You are a wax god!


some of us plan to live forever


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

chrisgreen said:


> I happily stand corrected. You collection is indeed complete and therefore rocks!


One or two missing chris that would complete my collection however i'm leaning more towards coatings and sealants


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

If i guess how many you've got can i have one lol,only joking nice selection mate


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

From a sealant collector I can see the collection thing.
My collection is just a big but just sealants with the odd wax.
Can't have enough products........


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

And I thought I had too meany waxes


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

jelous would be an understatment haha. that is an amazing collection


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

My collection suddenly looks small.... I no longer feel bad about buying some more now.... 
Seriously, nice collection though !!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice collection. I need to try the Mergs mirror glaze16.


----------



## MrBlue (Jan 26, 2013)

:thumb:I need more wax......lucky man.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying the Zymöl Carbon...I see that you got that one already, would you recommend it? I'm a Swissvax fan already, but want to try another high-end wax as well..


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's a top collection there Suspal :thumb:

Suspal are you finding the new Black wax on darker coloured paints, plus the supernatural hybrid and the lusso wax please  just would be keen to know buddie on which one gives the wettest gloss.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Lol crazy


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Carshine said:


> I'm thinking of buying the Zymöl Carbon...I see that you got that one already, would you recommend it? I'm a Swissvax fan already, but want to try another high-end wax as well..


Hiya buddy the one you see in the picture is titanium very good wax :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> That's a top collection there Suspal :thumb:
> 
> Suspal are you finding the new Black wax on darker coloured paints, plus the supernatural hybrid and the lusso wax please  just would be keen to know buddie on which one gives the wettest gloss.


Black closley followed by lusso .
Did my brothers audi a4 sline in black with the new black wax,and it was dripping ,don't undetstand why luso don't get mentioned these days


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Still got a full pot of lusso, waiting for summer 


It's rock solid wax compared to my others that I consider 'hard' waxes


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

whay do you think about the lava?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Got two pots of lava when i first used it i was putting way too much on,with practice and spreading thinly.Was grabby at first but then a totally differant concept goto be in my top ten :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

So you like wax then.


----------



## Valverjunky (Mar 29, 2012)

VW STEVE. said:


> Nice collection. I need to try the Mergs mirror glaze16.


It's a great wax you will be we'll happy with it. 
I just want half of what he's got though lol.


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Wax fetish! :argie:

Top collection


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

thats a insane addiction you gt there fella but can pick and chose whitch wax to use


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

How did you find the DJ Poor Boy's Juiced Edition pal? got some waiting for the wether to better to try it out


----------



## fordfan (Feb 4, 2013)

Super... Am still slowly adding waxes to my collection one by one... Careful choices 

How about some quick reviews on all the ones you have used? 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

123HJMS said:


> How did you find the DJ Poor Boy's Juiced Edition pal? got some waiting for the wether to better to try it out


It's not Poor Boys... It's Rubbish Boys


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cracking collection you've got there mate :thumb:


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't see any Rubishboys Original edition!!!!!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

dave89 said:


> I don't see any Rubishboys Original edition!!!!!


you're right only own the juiced edition


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Disappointing lol


----------



## Globy (May 9, 2011)

Ohhh that collection is something amazing!!I'm sick now LOL


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------

